# I wanted to share my next adventure



## Shortpig (Sep 19, 2010)

It is now very close to Fall. So I am looking at getting my Chunky Monkey trained by the awesome and wonderful Dorothy Whiteman and I'm certain that Ron will also be as involved as possible in his training as well. Considering how much Ron likes The Duck I can only imagine what he is going to say when he meets Koda Bear the first time.

So to Ron and Dorothy I will say I send you my sweet, loving little man knowing I will receive back a well trained, confident driving gelding who will be ready to face the world ahead. Oh and wait till you see this boy move.

How great it is that Koda will be given the same opportunities that Duckie had. He is very deserving of it. Afterall he is just as sweet, if not sweeter, than his big sis. Not as tall as The Duck but believe me this is one total Power House of a little horse. He is very stoutly built and will love the attention he receives while in training.

At the very least while he is in training it will liven up this board as I post his progress.












There is something about this next picture of Koda that I really like. He just looks like a big pile of hair in this one and look at those cute little ears.






And Yes Leia he is Silver Dapple but in most of his pics his dapples are very stretched out of shape by his belly.



:rofl


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 19, 2010)

That's great, Marie!



Ron, Dorothy and Tammy have been cleaning up at Nationals (Tammy just won National Grand Champion with her boy Riley!) so you know Koda and the Duck have trainers that are not only humane, patient, and good at ADS-style driving but also competitive in the breed ring.



Shortpig said:


> And Yes Leia he is Silver Dapple but in most of his pics his dapples are very stretched out of shape by his belly.
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Why wouldn't I have thought he was silver dapple??





Just a few more months now and I'll be posting my silver buckskin Turbo's progress as well.



Should be interesting around here!

Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 19, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> That's great, Marie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I didn't word that quite right. When I was posting about Duckie being sold and Jasmine being in foal you were hoping for another Silver Dapple. I was just commenting about that and got it worded wrong I guess. You wanted a silver dapple and I want something new and exciting. A Tri-color at this point again would be awesome or I would be over the moon with a minimal blk pinto.

Sorry for the misunderstanding.

And yes I'm so excited that my koda is going to Ron and Dorothy. I have all the faith in them training him and being gentle, caring and loving with my horse. They proved that with The Duck.


----------



## gimp (Sep 19, 2010)

You'd best be careful, Marie. They may try to add one more to their stable.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 19, 2010)

gimp said:


> You'd best be careful, Marie. They may try to add one more to their stable.


Oh no no no! Koda is his Dad's best friend in the whole world. Everyone deserves to have a constant companion and friend. This one I will fight for. Wait till you meet him. Such sugar that he will melt in the rain.


----------



## susanne (Sep 21, 2010)

Koda is an extraordinarily sweet and gentle horse; even back when he was a stallion, he was a puppy. I can't imagine anyone NOT falling in love with him.

But remember when I told you that, with the name Koda, he couldn't be Jasmine's last foal, since in music a coda means to go back to the beginning (or another section) and repeat?

Better name this next one THAT'S IT. NO MORE. DONE.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 21, 2010)

OMG! Susanne remember when I wanted to name him Jasmine's Grand Finale? Should have stuck with it I guess. Yes he is a sweet little puppy dog. He loves to push his Dad out of the way to get the attention.

Ron this is directed to you. He would also like it if you could stand with him while he eats and just pet him and give him scratches. Doesn't want you to leave his side while he is eating. Could you do that for him please.





My understanding now is that Duckie will be loaded into a friends trailer on October 4th and hauled to Elma. Talk about your tough days. The only thing that will make this easier is I have freedom to visit her and I know Dorothy will keep me updated on her progress.

Also I recently heard there might be another family member at Dorothy and Rons this next winter so thinking about taking Koda up then and they will have to deal with three members of the same family. Won't that be fun for them.

And no it isn't Jimmy.


----------



## susanne (Sep 21, 2010)

Well...I don't think you'd be so mean as to send them Ariel -- they might never talk to you again. (Just kidding, Ariel!) That leaves Jasmine -- will they re-training her?

Othewise, it would have to be one of the dogs or goats or Lilo.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 21, 2010)

Oh sure Susanne I'm going to send Ariel and lose some good friends. Good friends are hard to come by you know. Even worse send them Jerry, Are you kidding me? I would have to hide in my house till eternity for that one.

If you think real hard you will figure it out. Just don't spill the beans publicly it isn't our place to do that.

Here is your ah ha moment Susanne.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 21, 2010)

I have a guess!

Leia


----------



## MooreAcres (Sep 22, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I have a guess!
> 
> Leia


...I wonder who it might be that Marie is talking about...hmmm...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 22, 2010)

I think I have a *good* guess, too.





Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 22, 2010)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> I think I have a *good* guess, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute Leia I suspect your guess is right on!





I think it is up to the owner to make that statement about the guesses right or wrong.

Thumping finger, waiting for the announcement.


----------



## MooreAcres (Sep 23, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Cute Leia I suspect your guess is right on!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alright, alright...

Nothing is for sure until I have the money in my hand, but the plan is for Chip to head up there around the first of the year. I know I could probably train him myself, but I also know what a fabulous job Dorothy does and having met her in person, I also know first hand what a great person she is and that my boy will be well taken care of. Hes my horsie soul mate and I know he'll be in safe hands


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 23, 2010)

MooreAcres said:


> Alright, alright...
> 
> Nothing is for sure until I have the money in my hand, but the plan is for Chip to head up there around the first of the year. I know I could probably train him myself, but I also know what a fabulous job Dorothy does and having met her in person, I also know first hand what a great person she is and that my boy will be well taken care of. Hes my horsie soul mate and I know he'll be in safe hands


Wow, Erin!

I think Chip will make an awesome driving horse!



We need you to join the local miniature horse driving posse.





Soon we will need to get matching jackets or something.





Daryl


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 27, 2010)

I am very excited to announce that I will be sending my girl Lolly to the Whitemans in November!





I currently drive Lolly's 20 year old dam "Dancer" with a Hyperbike and she is fantastic, so I'm pretty confident Lolly will be just as good if not better than mom with the expert training and her being about 11 years younger.





And she's just about the same size as Dancer, so the driving harness and Hyperbike should all fit without any modification.

Daryl


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 27, 2010)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I am very excited to announce that I will be sending my girl Lolly to the Whitemans in November!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's great Daryl. You are so going to love having her trained by the Whitemans. I bet you are really excited. Oh! The anticipation.

Koda is going to wait till springtime. He can't just leave his Dad to suffer cold nights alone afterall. He's my baby boy and he knows it. So they should have a great time with him as he will expect all the attention.

It is required that you keep us updated on Lolly's progress Daryl. We are in a need to know position here on the forum. This is great. We really need to fire up this Driving Forum through the winter months.

I just feel so lucky that people here on the forum recommended Ron and Dorothy to me. Thankyou to everyone who did. Now I tell everyone about them and how great they are.

Wow! Just one more week and I say goodbye to Duckie. Getting prepared for that day.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 27, 2010)

Congratulations Daryl and Erin! As you know, your kids will have a wonderful start with Dorothy and we can't wait to add you to the beach driver's group.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Sep 27, 2010)

Lolly is a gorgeous and very sweet mare, and I can't wait to see her driving!

As I've told Daryl, I eventually want to see Dancer and Lolly (mother and daughter) driving as a pair.

_They laugh alike, _

_They walk alike,_

_At times they even talk alike -- _

_You can lose your mind..._

_when [horses] are two of a kind."_ (Anyone else remember the theme to the Patty Duke show from the 60s?)


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 28, 2010)

susanne said:


> Lolly is a gorgeous and very sweet mare, and I can't wait to see her driving!
> 
> As I've told Daryl, I eventually want to see Dancer and Lolly (mother and daughter) driving as a pair.
> 
> ...


Not me, nope, don't remember must be too young.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 28, 2010)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> Wow, Erin!
> 
> I think Chip will make an awesome driving horse!
> 
> ...



Wow! Now all we need is for Flash to get gelded and trained and what a group pic we could get. Jimmy, Koda, Chip, and Flash all driving together. I see a race down the beach.

I wonder who would win that race?

Not meaning to leave you out Daryl. I just thought it would be an awesome video with the four of them. Jimmy and his sons all together driving.


----------



## BigDogs & LittleHorses (Sep 28, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Wow! Now all we need is for Flash to get gelded and trained and what a group pic we could get. Jimmy, Koda, Chip, and Flash all driving together. I see a race down the beach.
> 
> I wonder who would win that race?
> 
> Not meaning to leave you out Daryl. I just thought it would be an awesome video with the four of them. Jimmy and his sons all together driving.


I was thinking that I could be driving Dancer up ahead, just out of photo range, as an incentive for the group.

Then I remembered that I would be BEHIND Dancer in the Hyperbike, so if Jimmy caught up to us...let's just say we would probably exceed the rated capacity of the Hyperbike.








Daryl


----------



## MooreAcres (Sep 28, 2010)

BigDogs & LittleHorses said:


> I was thinking that I could be driving Dancer up ahead, just out of photo range, as an incentive for the group.
> 
> Then I remembered that I would be BEHIND Dancer in the Hyperbike, so if Jimmy caught up to us...let's just say we would probably exceed the rated capacity of the Hyperbike.
> 
> ...


LOL ... Well Chip may have lost his marbles, or should I say oranges (trust me, they weren't no marbles haha) but he hasnt lost him ummm...drive? Put Dancer up ahead and he might just give his dear ol' daddy a run for his money


----------



## susanne (Sep 28, 2010)

> I wonder who would win that race?


Mingus.

(You don't really think he would stand for others racing without HIM?)


----------



## susanne (Sep 28, 2010)

Seriously, though...

I've talked for some time about expanding the Beachdrivers group into a more general driving group, including trail drives, winter arena driving nights, "mini games" and harness racing.

With all the new driving horses in our area (and with those STRONGLY ENCOURAGED to come join us from afar), I really need to get busy turning this into reality.

........................

...AND...

I need to get Flash gelded -- as good as he is, I wouldn't ask him to try to remain "on task" so long as his oranges are still hanging from the tree.

Then there's Scarlet, who trots like a dream and runs like a racehorse...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 28, 2010)

Shortpig said:


> Wow! Now all we need is for Flash to get gelded and trained and what a group pic we could get. Jimmy, Koda, Chip, and Flash all driving together. I see a race down the beach.
> I wonder who would win that race?


You can have your group photo...Turbo and Kody and I will thoughtfully stay out of the way- waaaay up ahead!!



He's not named "Turbo" for nothing and Kody's not about to let him win!

Mingus, Lolly and Dancer have longer legs but not a prayer in the world of catching up with Team Double Trouble when they're on the run.





Leia


----------



## susanne (Sep 28, 2010)

All the more reason for harness racing...we'll wait and put our money where our mouths are (or is that just my mouth? Mingus would rather use his to eat.)

To date, you've only seen a fraction of how fast Mingus can trot, even pulling the fat woman in a heavier cart.

Remember, he caught the cantering big horses without breaking out of his trot, and with both Keith and me in the cart.

I love feeling the wind rush through the holes in my head...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Sep 28, 2010)

:rofl





Trot? Who said anything about TROT?! I've never questioned that the big kids (and most littler kids, too) can out-trot Kody at least. That is not his specialty. But I stick to my claim that at a motivated run (and with Turbo beside him the motivation is intrinsic



) that boy will keep his nose in front of just about anybody by sheer will alone!

Gotta love my redhead.

Leia


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 29, 2010)

No doubt in my mind that Jimmy will be at the back of the pack. That's ok. He doesn't like wasting energy on unncessary things. Smart boy there! But he will look pretty doing it.

As far as longer legs and keeping up with the trotters I have to admit best chance is Chip.

Daryl you have made a great point. Best you stay in the back with Lolly. Behind Jimmy.

The best part about training Koda to drive is he will be able to drive with Jimmy. Haul with Jimmy. So Vicky and I can load both and go somewhere to drive. I guess I should start thinking about buying another new cart so we have two to use. That way Vicky and I won't get into a brawl over who gets the cart with a padded seat. It would be great also if they had matching harnesses.

Wow! Maybe we could convince Dorothy and Ron to come down once and bring The Duck. That would be fun.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 29, 2010)

gimp said:


> You'd best be careful, Marie. They may try to add one more to their stable.


I'm feeling safer now. Dorothy says her barn is full. No room for Koda.


----------

